
Geometric Folding Algorithms: Linkages, Origami, Polyhedra - madflame991
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-849-geometric-folding-algorithms-linkages-origami-polyhedra-fall-2012/index.htm
======
mkl
I've been working my way through this. It's fascinating and accessible, and,
at least when the lectures were recorded a few years ago, full of open
problems.

This page has a better version with more resources (lectures, classes, synced
slides and notes):
[http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall12/lectures/](http://courses.csail.mit.edu/6.849/fall12/lectures/)

------
santaclaus
Erik Demaine rocks. I loved his papers proving various classic Nintendo games
NP-hard.

~~~
agumonkey
The man is seriously goofy too. He made videos about demonstrating equivalence
classes by rolling his father into a cube. And that was for an honorary title
in some math circle.

~~~
journeeman
Could you please post the URL?

~~~
agumonkey
Here you go
[https://youtu.be/WlO80TOMK7Y?t=3000](https://youtu.be/WlO80TOMK7Y?t=3000)

~~~
journeeman
Thanks!:-)

